# Wanted: Exos or tanks in Florida



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking for some tanks to expand my collection. I was going to look at new tanks, but wanted to see what you all had? Willing to drive a little way for good deals and multiple tanks.


----------

